# What is your fav color



## CraftyDiva (Aug 26, 2003)

Just wonder what color of jewelry you buy/have the most of.


----------



## Wisconsin Ann (Feb 27, 2007)

wooohooo~!! I'm 100% of the green vote!!

a lot of my jewelry has black stones (onyx mostly) and a lot of it has green stones (turquoise, malachite, and various greenish semiprecious gem like things)

I don't think I own any jewelry (other than christmas stuff) that has red in it. well..hmmm. some carnelian, but it's rare that I wear that. I suspect my aversion to red is because my mother ALWAYS wore red.


----------



## Queen Bee (Apr 7, 2004)

I love green...It's the color of money, don't cha know! I have different colors of green with black stones/beads and then I have different colors of green with brown...stones.. But I do have lots of greens.. I have bright 'beach color greens for spring/summer and more olive/ sage color greens for fall/winter.. I do not have any hunter, forest greens..


----------



## threadneedle (Nov 14, 2006)

I like to wear red, bright pink and jewel tones and most of my jewelry is black. I like other colors in jewelry but black seems to go with more of my clothing.


----------



## Vashti (Dec 22, 2006)

Mostly browns here...and all natural. I love wooden beads/jewelry or anything with a preserved leaf.


----------



## mammabooh (Sep 1, 2004)

My vote would be "all of the above". I really like multi-colored jewelry so I can wear it with anything (most of my clothes are solid colors).


----------



## NativeGurl (Aug 7, 2004)

Everything I pretty much buy is Blue, I am just attracted to it. So it is my favorite color!!!


----------



## AngieM2 (May 10, 2002)

I usually go for cyan blue, sorta blue zircon color - I like sparkles not dull (no turquoise stones, but blue saphire). Second choice is the tanzinte, and other shades of purples.

But, I don't turn down any color, or the basic white sparkles. Real or CZ, either works well.

Angie


----------



## cc (Jun 4, 2006)

Wow, I was surprised by the results, I thought blue would be the favorite color. Do you think that it is cause homesteader types are closer to Mother Earth?


----------



## CraftyDiva (Aug 26, 2003)

cc said:


> Wow, I was surprised by the results, I thought blue would be the favorite color. Do you think that it is cause homesteader types are closer to Mother Earth?


 Your surprised? The front runner (green) is the hardest color for me to sell. The next least liked color, brown.Or should I say low sales color. :shrug: 

The color that sells the most, black, next blue, then reds.

Now is I mix green or brown with another color (the top sellers) they'll sell, otherwise they are a hard seller. 


.


----------



## donsgal (May 2, 2005)

I have a very nice pair of aquamarine earrings that I never wear LOL. Other than that I wear my husband's birthstone which is yellow (Citrine), which was not on the list. I also like opals, which were not on the list either.

Other than that, my jewelry is usually plain gold or silver. I do not wear much jewelry and when I do it is very understated.

donsgal


----------



## Meg Z (Jun 8, 2004)

PURPLE...and it's not in your poll! Right now I'm wearing stone earrings...and danged if I can remember the name of the stone...that are purple. I have a lot of amethyst.

PURPLE, PURPLE, PURPLE, PURPLE!

A lot of my clothes are purple, too....  

Meg...who loves PURPLE!!


----------

